# Just what I need...new goat pics...they're here!



## Roll farms (Jan 2, 2011)

I just bought either 2 or 3 more goats....
Still working out the details, but one open PB paint boer doe, and a bred PB Nubian....possibly another bred traditional PB boer doe, as well.
If you count possible babies...4 or 5 or more goats...LOL.

It never fails, I'll be a good girl and not buy ANY for a looong time...
then I go nuts and buy every goat I see for sale, lol.

I'll be picking them up Sunday-ish....pics will be posted as soon as possible after that.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 2, 2011)

PS...the paint doe is the mom to my avatar pic, Patches...a really beautiful girl.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 2, 2011)

I noticed that new avatar...she is stunning!  Cute, too!  Pics of the new goats?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 2, 2011)

Lucky you!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll post pics as soon as they get here...It's looking more and more like I'm getting all 3.


----------



## poorboys (Jan 2, 2011)

you sound like me Roll, my dh shows me all these beautiful does, and I want every one of them, can't, don't have room  Have to sell all babies this year and then I'll get the fever to buy some:


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 2, 2011)

I got a little nuts last year and sold wayyy too many does.  
People just kept trying to buy them, so I just kept selling them, 

Poorboys, I've been kicking myself for selling Belle and Bug...a lot of Nubian kid requests this year and not enough to go around.

I'd intended to buy some more....but I didn't want more horned boers so I was planning on buying kids to raise, or keeping some...The seller is like us, she has all of her boers disbudded.  
All 3 are disbudded, trained to milk (even the boers) and have been shown so have 'manners'.  

I'm really pleased.

And....I'm picking them up tomorrow now.  This just keeps getting better.


----------



## poorboys (Jan 2, 2011)

i just got a call for someone to buy my year old buckling yeah!!!! but I do love him, belle and doodle are doing great and has added so much color to my herd, belle will deliver in two weeks. I'll send pics!!!! also got called for choice out, but they are 3rd on list, you watch I know I'll sneak a few to keep


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 3, 2011)

Can't wait for pics!  I too suffer from that brand of nuttiness.  There must be a name for it!  Chronic Goat Acquisition Syndrome.  Every so often I'll have to call a dealer and get my fix...


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 3, 2011)

I done the same thing yesterday... sort of.

A breeder 10 mins away is selling all of his fullbloods for $25 because he says he is tired of messing with them. Ya know how tempting that is!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 3, 2011)

Dang...$25 ea? Not $250.00? 

I could get...um....28 more for what I'm paying for these 3, LOL.

I was so excited last night I could barely sleep....got up early and got everything done...and it's too early to leave to get them.

*taps foot*   Is it time yet?

Now?

NOW????


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Dang...$25 ea? Not $250.00?
> 
> I could get...um....28 more for what I'm paying for these 3, LOL.
> 
> ...


I thought it was a typo, too, until I called to verify. Maybe I can just go look?


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 3, 2011)

$25????? WOW! If they are healthy I would JUMP on that deal!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 3, 2011)

Congratulations on your purchases. You have to make sure you have enough of a herd! May as well sell when there are buyers. You can always buy  more.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, if they have any quality, I'd go pick out at least the two best ones.  Someone is going to fill their freezer at that price, so move fast if you are inclined....


----------



## warthog (Jan 3, 2011)

Good luck Roll, look forward to pictures. 

I went to see some friends yesterday who have just bought 3 goats, a 2 year old and her 12 months old kid, and an unrelated 8 week old buck.

I want some more too, but I am really going to try and wait a little while, what with losing one, and having two kidded, the last 6 months have been quite hectic.  So I will try and wait a little while let everything settle back down again.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 3, 2011)

They're heeee-re

Excuse the fact that these aren't glamour shots, please...it's been one of 'those' days, lol.

Patch (mom to my avatar kid), 5 yrs old....she's got her winter fluff so doesn't look as pretty as she will come spring.







Jazmine, she's 2 and HEAVY pregnant, due any day...






And Dixie, 2 yr old Am. Nubian...due the end of January.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 3, 2011)

Patch is a real looker!


----------



## PattySh (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice goats. They look in great shape. Aren't goats like potato chips......you can't have just one and it's hard to stop at a few  Congrats on the new girls.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 3, 2011)

Gorgeous new girls. 
Now to wait out the kids... 

Green, 
WOW! Glad I didn't know that when I got my girls last week. I would be in real trouble with the hubby cause I could have gotten a lot more than 3 at that price!


----------



## warthog (Jan 3, 2011)

They are all gorgeous, Dixie is my favourite she is so lovely.

Good luck with the kids.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice!!!  And Dixie is gorgous!!  I've decided I want a nubian with solid ears next.  Now, how to convince my DH......

Funny, I've only had my goats a month now and I'm already planning the next ones - plus babies are coming next month!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice looking girls! Now I want to buy some new goats and I want kids too!


----------

